# AEVE2013 -EV EXPO THIS WEEKED 27th July Auckland



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Theo and helpers for once again hosting the Expo. The weather turned out great and plenty of cars this year to round it out. I particularly liked the Echo conversion.


----------

